# Neo-Confessions



## Desi's_lost

NOTE: this is a new chat thread. Which we were told we could make in the event anything happened to an older one. :thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

Geordie Shore is hilarious


----------



## stephx

What were the name choices? Maybe we should do a poll of potential names :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I just copy pasted off of like thesaurus.com lol


----------



## Desi's_lost

acknowledgment, admission, affirmation, allowance, assenting, assertion, avowal, concession, declaration, disclosing, disclosure, divulgence, enumeration, exposure, exposé, making public, narration, owning up, proclamation, profession, publication, recitation, relation, revealing, revelation, song*, squawk, squeal, statement, story, telling, unbosoming, utterance


----------



## hot tea

Cough... Cough...


----------



## mayb_baby

I like declaration


----------



## hot tea

Desi's_lost said:


> acknowledgment, admission, affirmation, allowance, assenting, assertion, avowal, concession, declaration, disclosing, disclosure, divulgence, enumeration, exposure, exposé, making public, narration, owning up, proclamation, profession, publication, recitation, relation, revealing, revelation, song*, squawk, squeal, statement, story, telling, unbosoming, utterance

How about Censored Exposure, Oppressed Declaration? How do those sound?


----------



## Desi's_lost

I dunno how to make a poll after having already posted the thread >.< and im hesitant to make a second thread just for the poll in case its deemed as cross posting.


----------



## rainbows_x

:dohh:


----------



## Mii

I think the title for this one is fine. 

Completely blanket that you werent aloud to post about closed threads :dohh:


----------



## Jemma0717

Confession:

I am embarrassed by how much acne I have on my face. Growing up, I never had it. Now it's absolutely terrible. I also have very dry skin so it doesn't make sense to me. Anyone try proactiv?


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Confession. I'm secretly in love with HOT TEA


----------



## stephx

Jemma0717 said:


> Confession:
> 
> I am embarrassed by how much acne I have on my face. Growing up, I never had it. Now it's absolutely terrible. I also have very dry skin so it doesn't make sense to me. Any try proactiv?

Its really expensive hun, try quinoderm :thumbup:


----------



## Harli

Jemma0717 said:


> Confession:
> 
> I am embarrassed by how much acne I have on my face. Growing up, I never had it. Now it's absolutely terrible. I also have very dry skin so it doesn't make sense to me. Any try proactiv?

My mom I know used Proactiv and it worked for her, but then I tried it, and nothing. :shrug:


----------



## Jemma0717

Never heard of Quinoderm...will have to see if we have it here in the states. I am willing to try anything at this point! Thanks ladies!


----------



## mayb_baby

:coffee:


----------



## stephx

Jemma0717 said:


> Never heard of Quinoderm...will have to see if we have it here in the states. I am willing to try anything at this point! Thanks ladies!

Its amazing, you get it over the counter here and its about £2 for a massive tub. Stings like crazy but it works!


----------



## stephx

Confession: I totally shat my pants that I was the last poster. I thought id closed it! hahaaa x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Confession - I'm so excited I could piss myself and not care... Roll on May!!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

EllaAndLyla said:


> Confession - I'm so excited I could piss myself and not care... Roll on May!!!!

What's in May? :)


----------



## Marzipan_girl

EllaAndLyla said:


> Confession - I'm so excited I could piss myself and not care... Roll on May!!!!

Lol! :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

Confession: starting to worry about labour!


----------



## hot tea

Emma, you are going to do awesome, don't worry!


----------



## 17thy

I go to the store, forget my phone at the store, drive back and come home and there is a neo-confessions! 

just finished reading the other thread. teehee.


----------



## 17thy

:-=


----------



## mayb_baby

Agh uni websites being a twat


----------



## hot tea

you might close this thread, best not speak of the unspeakable.


----------



## Jemma0717

:wacko::coffee:


----------



## 17thy

Whoop my bad :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Sigh ...


----------



## hot tea

I just ate soup


----------



## Vickie

Don't really think this needs an explanation as to why it's been closed.

As I said in the other if another thread turns the way that one did it would end up closed, didn't take long.


----------

